# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  MS-SQL-T expert help

## James

Like to talk to senior person with advanced knowledge of Transact-SQL (TSQL: stored procedures, triggers, error
handling, transaction processing, flow-control, batches, DTS packages,
Experience with system stored procedures, functions, databases, and tables
Strong data modeling skills (normalization, denormalization, normal forms)
Experience with at least one data modeling CASE tool (ErWin, Power Designer,
S-Designor.)
Experience with e-commerce OLTP systems 
Experience in development of scalable data access components (ADO, JDBC,
ADO.NET). 
Software development experience with OLAP, MDX, Cognos platform, VB, Java,
and ASP 
Middle tier,vb and com.


mailto: james@leveridgesystems.com

----------

